
A paper by a Norwegian doctor describing the experience of delirium from a UTI - hnarn
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6771903/
======
hnarn
> After being admitted to his teaching hospital, the condition got worse with
> mental confusion. The author thought that he was to be executed due to a new
> law, giving the relatives of patients who have died during his care, a right
> to demand his assignation in the most cruel way. This is the thoughts and
> observations made during the illness.

